# Injector pump timing slip



## truckred (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all,
Looking for some help or advice.
I have a 1991 Ducato 2.4TD (8144.21) with an intermittent but persistent and expensive fault!
It started about 4 years ago when the water pump failed while we were in France. The garage there did the replacement pump and allegedly the timing belt at the same time but a few days later the timing on the injector pump slipped as I was starting up from cold. When we returned to the UK we had a new timing belt fitted but the same thing happened again after about 6 months. It's now happened 4 times. Each time it is a cold start, the engine fires up first time but then stalls as in the first few seconds the belt slips on the injector pump.
The garage think it might be a faulty brake servo vacuum pump, I replaced that 2 years ago and it has run perfectly ever since until now when the exact same problem has reoccurred? 
Anyone experienced anything similar or can suggest a cure? 

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF

I'm no mechanic, but what you describe sounds almost impossible, I stand to be corrected of course but a toothed belt should never slip unless it has not been fitted correctly or the tensioner has failed, but then it would only happen once, also the 8144.21 engine comes up as a 2.5, they never made a 2.4 so I expect that was a type.

I stand corrected, a second Google brought this up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofim_8140_engine


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll be interested to hear the outcome of this.

I'm strongly inclined to agree with Kev. I don't see how the belt could slip if it was correctly fitted and tensioned. I have heard people say their belt slipped and have always been sceptical of the claim, but I may be wrong. It hasn't happened to me. Though I have seen cases where the valve timing ended up being wrong when tension was applied, and I have seen one where the chap thought he had it right when actually the belt was not seated in the teeth of the on the bottom pulley.

I'd be checking that the cam and crank pulleys are properly and securely held in place and that the tensioner is working as it should.

I'll look forward to reading more about this. Eurajohn will know I should think.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did have occasion to notice when I was fitting a timing belt once, that one of the pulleys still had bits of the old one still embedded on two of the pulleys.Check that out as well, especially if a cheap belt was used.


----------

